# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  Мод "Долина" для Gothic-2a

## letus

На досуге перевёл польский мод " Долина ", в котором нашему герою нужно найти и расправиться с лесными разбойниками, грабящими охотников в  долине. 
Скачать архив с модом (36 мб) можно по этой *Ссылка*





*Чтобы установить этот или любой мод нужно :*

1) Установить аддон *Gothic-2 "Ночь ворона"* , а лучше Готик-2 "Золотое издание ", оно содержит и этот аддон.
2) Установить *" Gothic 2_PlaerKit-2.6f* ( из этого архива) в папку, где установлена Gothic-2 "Ночь ворона" , а лучше Готик-2 "Золотое издание " 
3) Кликнуть и установить  мод *"Долина"* ( из этого архива) туда же в корневую папку, где установлена Gothic-2 "Ночь ворона" , а лучше Готик-2 "Золотое издание "
4) Открыть ту корневую папку, где установлена Gothic-2 "Ночь ворона" , а лучше Готик-2 "Золотое издание " , найти там папку System,  а в ней кликнуть на синий  ярлык пр-мы *GothicStarter* и запустить саму Ночь ворона  или мод   "Долина " и играть.
Удачи в поиске лесных разбойников !    Охотники уже заждались...

----------

